# Good things that have happened to you today



## teapot8910 (Sep 21, 2010)

I thought as we have the thread of daily grievances we should have a good things thread too! 

Technically mine was last night, but I sat right next to two bags of crunchie rocks and cadburys nibbles and didn't eat a single one! 

Emma

xxx


----------



## Steff (Sep 21, 2010)

teapot8910 said:


> I thought as we have the thread of daily grievances we should have a good things thread too!
> 
> Technically mine was last night, but I sat right next to two bags of crunchie rocks and cadburys nibbles and didn't eat a single one!
> 
> ...



Good going Emma, i walked buy half price profiteroles this morning even though i was sooo tempted hehe.


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 21, 2010)

I didn't see anyone using a leaf blower today.


----------



## bev (Sep 21, 2010)

I went for a bike ride and managed to pump up my tyres ( I am rubbish with bike type things) and also took lots of clutter to the tip!Bev


----------



## am64 (Sep 21, 2010)

i cooked a friut pie and they loved it !!


----------



## Shevicks (Sep 21, 2010)

I really have had a fabulous day today. My ex finace's 14 year old daughter is staying with him, and although I have seen her in the 4 years since we went our seperate ways it has always been through her Mother which involves a very long drive. Today he has allowed her to see me, not just for a couple of hours, we met at 12 o'clock and she did not have to be home until 8pm!

We went shopping, did a bit of visiting, watched a DVD, walked my dog and went out for a meal. All in all, a wonderful surprise of a fantastic day! x


----------



## Flutterby (Sep 21, 2010)

Husband got a phone call for a job interview on Friday


----------



## Estellaa (Sep 21, 2010)

i survived my first day at college


----------



## Northerner (Sep 21, 2010)

Shevicks said:


> I really have had a fabulous day today. My ex finace's 14 year old daughter is staying with him, and although I have seen her in the 4 years since we went our seperate ways it has always been through her Mother which involves a very long drive. Today he has allowed her to see me, not just for a couple of hours, we met at 12 o'clock and she did not have to be home until 8pm!
> 
> We went shopping, did a bit of visiting, watched a DVD, walked my dog and went out for a meal. All in all, a wonderful surprise of a fantastic day! x



Wonderful! Glad to hear you had such a wonderful time 



Flutterby said:


> Husband got a phone call for a job interview on Friday



Ooh! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Caroline (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm going to be greedy.

This morning on the way to work I got to see the sun rise which was magnificent. Being an early starter I get to see the sunrise.

Got to Kings Cross Underground this morning to fins the short route to the Nothern Line has re opened, so it will be easier for me to get my connections.

Arrived at work to find rennovations and redecorations have finished and I don't have to walk round the building to get an office key so I got my breakfast a bit earlier.


----------



## purpleshadez (Sep 22, 2010)

I woke up to gorgeous smiles from my baby girl this morning


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 22, 2010)

Woke up with a blood sugar of 13.6 instead of the 16-19 the last couple of days...............


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 22, 2010)

My first cup of coffee and having the office to myself today so I can get on undisturbed with all the things I've been putting off. And, the sun just came out after a couple of real downpours.


----------



## Bren101 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi Teapot!

Have a shot of insulin and see if you can still resist ;-)


----------



## Caroline (Sep 22, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> My first cup of coffee and having the office to myself today so I can get on undisturbed with all the things I've been putting off. And, the sun just came out after a couple of real downpours.



One of the reasons I like being early is the office is quiet at 7am. Normally everyone is in by 10am and at 3.30 I can go home because I have done my hours for the day!


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 22, 2010)

Caroline said:


> One of the reasons I like being early is the office is quiet at 7am. Normally everyone is in by 10am and at 3.30 I can go home because I have done my hours for the day!



 I'm still in bed at 7am! This place doesn't open till 10am which is one reason I love the job. I'm not good in the mornings these days.


----------



## Caroline (Sep 22, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> I'm still in bed at 7am! This place doesn't open till 10am which is one reason I love the job. I'm not good in the mornings these days.



If I'm still in bed at 7am it's a weekend or I'm on leave, although it is nice to get up early one day over the weekend and have some time for myself.


----------



## teapot8910 (Sep 22, 2010)

Bren101 said:


> Hi Teapot!
> 
> Have a shot of insulin and see if you can still resist ;-)




Had even more temptation to resist today!! Dinky doughnuts, cookies and victoria biscuits - all less than a metre away from me.

Did I eat any?

NOPE - GO ME 

Loving all the replies to this thread!! 

xxx


----------



## MCH (Sep 22, 2010)

Having spent most of my life .....BITING MY NAILS!!!   ....I seem to have finally managed to stop.  

What really cheered me up today,though was that one of my second year class said to me :

"Miss, can I ask you a question?"
"Yes"
"You need to promise you won't shout at me"
"OK, I won't, but I might not answer your question."
"Miss, your nails...are they false?"
"No, but what makes you ask that?"
"They're so long!"   

How chuffed am I?


----------



## shirl (Sep 22, 2010)

Got given a free BS meter! See earlier thread . . . . . .


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Sep 22, 2010)

When I came home my man had the dinner on, had laid out my set change stuff and had written down the dinner carbs for me. How lucky am I?!


----------



## teapot8910 (Sep 22, 2010)

MCH said:


> Having spent most of my life .....BITING MY NAILS!!!   ....I seem to have finally managed to stop.
> 
> What really cheered me up today,though was that one of my second year class said to me :
> 
> ...



Awww I’m a nail biter too, how did you manage to stop?



shirl said:


> Got given a free BS meter! See earlier thread . . . . . .



I got a free one today too! Gail1 from the forum sent me a Bayer Contour that she didn’t need, so far it’s brill! 

xxx


----------



## am64 (Sep 22, 2010)

teapot8910 said:


> Had even more temptation to resist today!! Dinky doughnuts, cookies and victoria biscuits - all less than a metre away from me.
> 
> Did I eat any?
> 
> ...



do you work in a school by chance ?? when i was working in a private girls school as the librarian there was Always chocolates biscuits cake etc in the staff room ... nightmare ...so well done teapot x


----------



## teapot8910 (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks am, no I work in a subscriptions department there was a lot of good news going around so they were celebrating with choccies & other goodies

xxx


----------



## gail1 (Sep 23, 2010)

Teapot glad the meter has come in handy, I hated it funny how we differ.
I managed to get a couple of hours sleep last night for which Im very grafull


----------



## MCH (Sep 23, 2010)

teapot8910 said:


> Awww I?m a nail biter too, how did you manage to stop?
> 
> xxx



To be honest, I'm not quite sure. I tried all sorts of things in the past - the yucky tasting stuff, stopping one at a time - that worked for a while - putting on nail varnish to make them harder to bite.

This time, I tried stuff to  stop them breaking and I think the fact they grew a bit faster helped keep me going.

I am just hoping now that I don't lapse again, though I am hopeful that as I now like wearing coloured nail varnish I might be able to hold off.


----------



## Steff (Sep 23, 2010)

Just a quick not regarding nail biting this is for women only of course keep them painted as often as you can, the taste of the nail varnish usually puts you off, if not maybe go down the hypnosis route..


----------



## gail1 (Sep 23, 2010)

I had a good appointment with my rock of a GP, he was pleased for me how well my diabetic appointment went yesterday. 
Im falling in love with life again .
Im also being a good diabetic and eating the right things for a change


----------



## teapot8910 (Sep 23, 2010)

I have spells of not biting them but then I go back  I bought some polish that strengthens them and that seems to make them grow quicker but they always end up weak and break.

My good thing for today is my sugars have stayed under 10 all day!
8.0 This morning
5.4 before lunch
4.0 now
Maybe the new meter is bringing me luck 

xxx


----------



## Steff (Sep 23, 2010)

gail1 said:


> I had a good appointment with my rock of a GP, he was pleased for me how well my diabetic appointment went yesterday.
> Im falling in love with life again .



That is brilliant to hear Gail im so pleased hun xxx


----------



## cazscot (Sep 23, 2010)

Flutterby said:


> Husband got a phone call for a job interview on Friday



Good luck, fingers crossed  x



Estellaa said:


> i survived my first day at college



Well done!  I know how nerve racking it can be...


----------



## teapot8910 (Sep 25, 2010)

I had 2 malibu's with diet coke & lime and my blood sugar didn't sky rocket!! 



xxx


----------



## gail1 (Sep 25, 2010)

I sat at my computer desk feeling very depressed then I looked out of the window and saw a rainbow itsnt nature a wonderful thing


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 25, 2010)

teapot8910 said:


> I had 2 malibu's with diet coke & lime and my blood sugar didn't sky rocket!!
> 
> 
> 
> xxx



Would it have done this normally, i only ask as I assume the malibu had nothing in it, and the lime is negligible............


----------



## teapot8910 (Sep 25, 2010)

It has done in the past when I thought it wouldn't so I was a little more cautious, but I ended the night on a 5.7 so was very


----------



## ypauly (Sep 26, 2010)

I won some money in the bookies.


----------



## Steff (Sep 26, 2010)

ypauly said:


> I won some money in the bookies.



You can treat the missus now after she had to run around after you while you suffered your "cold"


----------



## ypauly (Sep 26, 2010)

Steffie said:


> You can treat the missus now after she had to run around after you while you suffered your "cold"



She mugged me as soon as I mentioned it lol, Took the lot then gave me a little bit back and expected me to be grateful.

Women and monet are both good but you can never have both!


----------



## Caroline (Sep 27, 2010)

Boots was open when I came through Kings Corss this morning, I needed a couple of bits, and as it wasn't going to make me very much later for work I popped in.

I had enough points on my clubcard to not have to pay, which is a result on  a Monday morning!


----------



## Steff (Sep 27, 2010)

ypauly said:


> She mugged me as soon as I mentioned it lol, Took the lot then gave me a little bit back and expected me to be grateful.
> 
> Women and monet are both good but you can never have both!



Sounds fair enough to me, i'd not even let mine in a bookies in the first place, he made one gamble in his life and that was to take me on lol.


----------



## Caroline (Sep 27, 2010)

I work in quite a large building, on my way to my morning break and through my break I could hear a classical choir singing. Not sure what it was, but sound very calming and I enjoyed it.


----------



## Twitchy (Sep 27, 2010)

I made my baby girl laugh for the first time today!  (Big bro's been doing it for weeks hehe!! )


----------



## bev (Sep 27, 2010)

Twitchy said:


> I made my baby girl laugh for the first time today!  (Big bro's been doing it for weeks hehe!! )



Aaah thats lovely. I can still remember the first time my first daughter giggled and she is 23 now!Bev


----------



## teapot8910 (Oct 3, 2010)

I had my flu jab yesterday and so far no flu symtoms like last year!

*woowoo*

xx


----------



## shiv (Oct 3, 2010)

Met the 'in laws' last night and I think it went well!


----------



## ypauly (Oct 3, 2010)

shiv said:


> Met the 'in laws' last night and I think it went well!



So have I got to buy a new suit yet?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 3, 2010)

shiv said:


> Met the 'in laws' last night and I think it went well!



I should think so as well - you're a real 'catch'!


----------



## ypauly (Oct 3, 2010)

Yes yes northy but the real question is wether misses YP needs a new hat?


----------



## FM001 (Oct 3, 2010)

Nothing exciting, just my brother fixed my leaking guttering that has been pouring over for the last 3 months, anyway it's made my day!  Toby.


----------



## rspence (Oct 3, 2010)

*free food*

we've had one of those months where money has been non existent but yesterday we happened to be at the library when a residents association was serving free home made soups they were delicious. Then we went to our community allotment and dug up loads of potatoes then at a meeting in the evening we got fed a free meal.

so 2 healthy melas for free and a bucket of potatoes for the week ahead


----------



## Estellaa (Oct 3, 2010)

got more college work done than i had planned 
also went downstairs to find my step-dad had bought me a big bar of cadbury chocolate, i'm loved.


----------



## am64 (Oct 3, 2010)

shiv said:


> Met the 'in laws' last night and I think it went well!



have i missed something ????


----------



## Steff (Oct 3, 2010)

am64 said:


> have i missed something ????



lol i was thinking the same when i read that...


----------



## am64 (Oct 3, 2010)

Steffie said:


> lol i was thinking the same when i read that...



wheres shiv when ya need a good girlie pm sess !!


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Oct 3, 2010)

I went to a wedding fayre with my daughter and booked a string quartet for her wedding .....got 20 months to wait for the wedding though


----------



## Steff (Oct 3, 2010)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> I went to a wedding fayre with my daughter and booked a string quartet for her wedding .....got 20 months to wait for the wedding though



aww thats so sweet sheleigh... the 20 mnth will fly by x


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Oct 3, 2010)

and hopefully i will be a healthier and slimmer mother of the bride by then


----------



## Northerner (Oct 3, 2010)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> and hopefully i will be a healthier and slimmer mother of the bride by then



That's the spirit!


----------



## shiv (Oct 4, 2010)

ypauly said:


> Yes yes northy but the real question is wether misses YP needs a new hat?



You are the FOURTH person to use that exact phrase (about buying a new hat!)!! Makes me laugh


----------



## shiv (Oct 4, 2010)

am64 said:


> wheres shiv when ya need a good girlie pm sess !!



Right here!! PM away!


----------



## teapot8910 (Oct 11, 2010)

I drove my car yesterday by myself!! 

No children, OAPs or animals were harmed


----------



## Caroline (Oct 11, 2010)

Just before I went to lunch I took some money out of my purse to top up my work catering card with and discovered I have ?20 more than I thought I had.


----------

